# Safest way to get new aquarium fish ready?



## motona01 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My aquariums have been down for a while due to a move and I'm finally getting them back up. My 25 gal is going to be a reef only and should be fairly easy to have ready, but I'm having some issues with the 300 gal.

I kept my sand and placed it in the tank and I also have 2 large buckets of rock that need to be added. I know it these probably had a ton of terrible bacteria that got released into the aquarium, but what is the quickest and best way to prep my tank so it will be pet ready? I am going to add mangroves to my sump in 2-3 days when they arrive and am considering adding 2 more dividers so I can add some calpera.

Any suggestions? What is the quickest time that any of you have set up a functional saltwater aquarium...without using someone elses water 

Thanks in advance for any guidance. I would love to be able to start adding some critters by this weekend.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Fully Cured Live Rock is the only way you are adding critters this weekend. That will cycle your tank in about a weeks time if not less. And you talking about a large volume of water. Normal cycle time line is 4-6 weeks. If you add fish before that time you are rolling the dice. 
Reefs.org: Where Reefkeeping Begins on the Internet - Cycling Live Rock
How to Set Up a Saltwater Aquarium - How to SetUp a Salt water Fish Aquarium


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

I firmly believe the only thing that happens fast with a SW aquarium is disaster.

On the other hand, I have 48 years experience exclusively with SW and I have set up tanks in extreme emergencies in a matter of hours. BUT, I was well prepared and have a good understanding of the the dynamics and pitfalls of the situation.

I would never recommend someone with little experience attempt to rush things. You're asking for trouble trying to rush Mother Nature and her forces. You'd better understand the "cycle" thouroughly.

Dick


----------



## Geurds (Nov 18, 2011)

Do not add all of your fish the first week. Add one group then wait a week. Add a few more each week until your tank is fully populated.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

To me algae is what makes a marine aquarium. So I start tanks with a refugium full of macro algaes right from the start. Chaeto is a good choice 


my .02


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

CAUTION!!!

Don’t throw common sense out the window when it comes to adding critters to any system (whether it be corals, inverts or fish), BUT especially a newly set up system.

Before adding anything to a new system test, test, test, for Ammonia, Nitrite and pH. Make sure your water parameters are stable. When you add critters, your water stability may change due to the fact that your cycle has not firmly established an equilibrium with the current bio-load. Adding critters INCREASES the bio-load and your bacteria population will need to adjust to the new level of bio-load placed upon it. Caution, when considering taking advice like "add a few more each week”, remember my first advisory words, *”the only thing that happens fast with a SW aquarium is disaster"*.

Slow down, enjoy what you have and add new critters cautiously with prior research into their needs and testing of your water.

I’m amazed at how many reefers, new and seasoned alike, do not have a real grasp on the “cycle”. I offer here a link to the best, simple, explanation I have ever read on the “cycle” written by a coral scientist and my friend Dr. Eric Borneman - *”The Building of a Reef Tank"*

Please take the time to read this short informative article.

Dick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1


Or you just start the tank with macro algae like chaeto.


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Or you just start the tank with macro algae like chaeto.


It isn't as simple as that! While chaetomorpha is an important addition to a successful system it is used for nutrient export to lower Nitrate, not cycling a system.

Dick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Amphibious said:


> It isn't as simple as that! While chaetomorpha is an important addition to a successful system it is used for nutrient export to lower Nitrate, not cycling a system.
> 
> Dick


Dick


Pssst! the dirty little secret is that chaetomorphia actually prefers to get its nitrogen from ammonia. So if present chaeto will consume the ammonia instead of nitrates. With enough chaeto in the system right from the start it is possible to have no ammonia spikes even if the live rock is not cured.

But still I would wait a week or so just to be sure.


my .02


----------

